# network up & down on boot proceess



## sk8harddiefast (May 10, 2010)

On boot process my re & msk network interfaces is going from up to down 2-3 times and totally up when start routing!
Without routing i cannot configure my net interfaces!i have made up to 70 tries but this is the only solution i know to make my net work.Also i have them to dhcp and also i wait some sec to take an ip!But now i configured a custom kernel i want also a quick boot!


----------



## wblock@ (May 10, 2010)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> On boot process my re & msk network interfaces is going from up to down 2-3 times and totally up when start routing!



I think if_re has been updated in 8-stable.  At least mine doesn't do that any more.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (May 10, 2010)

when i say up & down i mean like ifconfig re0 up/down.My modules are always loaded but if on install i was not telling for routing,now i would have re0 on ifconfig -a but not internet working.


----------



## wblock@ (May 11, 2010)

Sorry, I don't understand.  if_re is the module that gives re0, and re0 used to say UP/DOWN three times after boot.  That's fixed now in 8-stable.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (May 12, 2010)

I changed dhcp to static so for some reason this solved 
just take the ip say up and continues!!!
And my boot become faster


----------



## wblock@ (May 12, 2010)

You might try ifconfig_re0="SYNCDHCP".  Then startup will wait for DHCP before proceeding.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (May 12, 2010)

i was not knowing this!!


----------

